# No Crate!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I hope this continues for you. My thoughts are with Samson for some relief.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

norabrown said:


> But so far Samson has shown he is the sweet spirit he has always appeared to be. No problems!!! No chewing!!! No getting into anything!


 
Yeaaaa!!! Good Boy Samson!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good Boy Samson!!!!


----------

